# Under 40 need not apply



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

As time marches on things change and some things that were once such a normal part of life seem to have slipped away without anyone even taking notice. Think back to when you were a kid. What things can you remember that have totally passed from conscious memory? Here's a few I can recall...

Dialing the phone to get the correct time.

Walking around town looking for empty pop bottles, because If I could find 4 empties I could trade them in for a full one.

When was the last time you saw anyone getting change for a quarter so they had correct change for a vending machine?

Getting a 50 cent piece in your change from a cashier. 

Milk boxes on the front porch for the milk man.

Buying your gas from a particular brand because it got you the best mileage.

Pop machines with an attached bottle opener.

Free maps at the gas station.

Full service gas stations where they checked your oil and washed your windshield.

Any more you can remember?

Automan


----------



## conquestador (Mar 28, 2010)

Telephone party lines when you had four houses using the same trunk line.
Gasoline @ $.23/gal and Diesel was about $.18
Penny candy or a candy bar for a nickel
No seat belts
Hitch-hiking to get someplace
Piling 15 kids in a station wagon for an event. A 1960 Mercury Comet.
Getting hammered at a bar and having a cop follow you home to make sure you got there. If you cracked up, he'd be right there to call a tow truck, or the meat wagon.
Riding in the bed of a pick up truck and climbing through the door widow to get a comfortable seat.
Ah, the good ole days!


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

Most towns had a watch repair shop and it was always busy.

When my shoes wore out we'd take them to the shoe repair guy for new soles. 

18 mpg was considered decent mileage.

A stolen A&W mug was a prize trophy. 

A rack of 30 unchained bikes in front of every school.

Automan


----------



## Arcus Venator (Dec 19, 2008)

Having 3 stations on TV.
Walking to the set to change channels or adjust the volume.
Standing next to the phone on the wall because the receiver was attached by a cord.
Making collect calls.


----------



## LarryM (Feb 4, 2005)

Throwing down corn silage with a pitch fork and needing a pickaxe in the winter.
Packing square bales on the wagon and again in the barn. 
Taking a slide rule course in freshman engineering.
Stealing an occasional Schlitz beer from the refrigerator - and liking it...........


----------



## Gparis (Mar 26, 2020)

Softener for the well water.


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

Cars came with AM radios... FM wasn't worth listening to back then.

Spark plugs got changed every 10,000 miles, but most often the car got tuned just before winter.

3 in the tree.

Buying gas out on the road, not because you really needed gas, but older cars didn't have windshield washers and the gas station was the only place to get the windshield cleaned.

Automan


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

Having to adjust the color on your color TV because the football field was blue and the faces were orange. 

Automan


----------



## WickedPissah316 (May 11, 2018)

Buying weed when it was illegal.


----------



## Bobberdown (Feb 12, 2019)

Having to learn to judge yardage to hunt effectively with your compound bow fixed blade broadheads and arrows that were $19 a dozen a brand new bow cost you about $200 telephone booths everywere


----------



## Major Pain (Oct 19, 2012)

Candy cigarettes and Baseball card trading before the adults ruined that for big business.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Gparis said:


> Softener for the well water.


I still buy that for my well water. LOL

I miss knapping arrowheads over a fire, using sinew to make bowstrings, burning and hewing out a canoe, moving camp to follow the herds... Those were the days.


----------



## I'M DK (Jul 4, 2012)

Spending all day at the movie theater on matinee day.
Two movies and cartoons played continuously all afternoon.

DK


----------



## rigginuts (Dec 27, 2008)

When people could use common sense
When all guys had a pecker
When you could grab a girls azz and she liked it
When land wasn't all posted
Going to the drive in movies
Fishing all night in downtown Miami
setting Alarm clocks
Single shot shotguns
Hunting with Stick bows with quickie quivers
using nails for tree steps
No seat belts in our cars
No safety lines in our tree stands
Playing football in the streets
Clothes pinning playing cards in the bike spokes
Building your own skate boards
Working for $1.00 per hour


----------



## Jeremy K (Oct 16, 2013)

Going to the store with mom while she makes a payment on the school clothes that are on lay away.


----------



## rockrollnload (Apr 30, 2011)

Shotguns in the rear window of every truck in the High School parking lot.


----------



## rockrollnload (Apr 30, 2011)

Shotguns in the rear window of every pickup truck in the High School parking lot.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

rockrollnload said:


> Shotguns in the rear window of every pickup truck in the High School parking lot.


you can say that again!


----------



## diggerak (Apr 25, 2018)

Paying off loans.fixing broke things instead of throwing away.stopping to help. Not everything being about gender, sexual preference or skin color. 

Sent from my S52 using Tapatalk


----------



## rob-c (Mar 9, 2010)

Clicking your cars dimmer switch with your foot. 
Buying a pouch of Red man for .50 cent 
Aluminum arrows were state of the art .


----------



## nightvision (Aug 30, 2011)

Pay phones for .10 then .25

Dial up modems. People thinking 56 kilobit was a fast speed.

8 track tapes

When a case of shotgun shells was actually 20 boxes and not 10.

When I could legally use lead shot for ducks.


----------



## nightvision (Aug 30, 2011)

When the bright light switch on your car was on the floor board.


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

rob-c said:


> Clicking your cars dimmer switch with your foot.
> Buying a pouch of Red man for .50 cent
> Aluminum arrows were state of the art .


I really miss the floor dimmer switch. Taking that away was a big mistake. 

Automan


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

When I stayed home from school because I was sick, the doctor came to my house.

Automan


----------



## Zeroed4x (Feb 10, 2021)

Buying goods made in America.


----------



## nightvision (Aug 30, 2011)

Rotary dial telephones. Dialing the number only to mess up towards the end and have to start over.

Calling your friend and leaving a message with his mom to call you. Having to wait a day or two for him to get back in touch.


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

25 cent a gallon gas wars.

tuning your own car by changing the points, condenser, setting the timing with a timing light.


----------



## Mr. Ken (Aug 6, 2019)

I think I might even still have a timing light. Cigarettes for .50 cents a pack from a vending machine and saying your going to quit when they got to .75 cents a pack.
Going outside to turn the antenna to get a tv station to come in.
Parents running you out of the house to go play and telling you to come back for supper.
Buying stuff with S&H Green Stamps.
Waiting for at least 8 weeks or more for your Federal income tax return check to come in the mail.


----------



## Clay2020 (Jul 2, 2020)

automan26 said:


> As time marches on things change and some things that were once such a normal part of life seem to have slipped away without anyone even taking notice. Think back to when you were a kid. What things can you remember that have totally passed from conscious memory? Here's a few I can recall...
> 
> Dialing the phone to get the correct time.
> 
> ...


I remember when rainbows were black and white and interstate 95 was a foot trail. I just figured I’d APPLY to this post. Yee yee


----------



## 962163 (Feb 17, 2021)

automan26 said:


> As time marches on things change and some things that were once such a normal part of life seem to have slipped away without anyone even taking notice. Think back to when you were a kid. What things can you remember that have totally passed from conscious memory? Here's a few I can recall...
> 
> Dialing the phone to get the correct time.
> 
> ...


How about walking up to the pop cooler and every brand available was in about the size of a refrigerator. 
Ice trays 
Walking to school 
Real converse tennis shoes new 
Shooting a22 all day for 1.00 
Talking on the phone with your GF and the cord keeping you in front of your whole family.


----------



## 962163 (Feb 17, 2021)

rockrollnload said:


> Shotguns in the rear window of every pickup truck in the High School parking lot.


Carried one to school, heck one time we kept a squirrel up a tree on the playground while a boy who had never killed one ran home to get his 20 gauge ss and killed it with the principal watching.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Mr. Ken said:


> I think I might even still have a timing light. Cigarettes for .50 cents a pack from a vending machine and saying your going to quit when they got to .75 cents a pack.
> Going outside to turn the antenna to get a tv station to come in.
> Parents running you out of the house to go play and telling you to come back for supper.
> Buying stuff with S&H Green Stamps.
> Waiting for at least 8 weeks or more for your Federal income tax return check to come in the mail.


I do still have a timing light. LOL Okay, so I haven't used it in 20 years but I might need it someday!


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

automan26 said:


> I really miss the floor dimmer switch. Taking that away was a big mistake.
> 
> Automan


I agree with you there. That was legit


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

Choosing your arrows: Do you like green or orange?

Easton Archery's expensive advertising campaign against Beeman and those dangerous carbon arrows.

Painting your new bow because they came all shiny and pretty

Fred Bear

Small game and waterfowl hunting was just as much a thing as deer hunting. Maybe more.

Anticipating getting a letter from my girlfriend in the mail while in college.

Long distance calling cards.

The little books next to the register at the store that listed risky or bad credit card numbers.


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

Mamba28 said:


> Carried one to school, heck one time we kept a squirrel up a tree on the playground while a boy who had never killed one ran home to get his 20 gauge ss and killed it with the principal watching.


In high school we all had our hunting stuff in the car and raced into the field after school.


----------



## livinadream (May 20, 2009)

-VCR's
-Momma recording dad's favorite show on the VCR
-Adjusting the tracking on VCR to get a better picture
-momma ringing the big iron bell letting me know to get my butt home
-every ditch full of kids crawfishing after a rain
-fighting over disagreements and helping each other up without worrying about lawsuits/knives/ or guns
-having to answer the phone to know who was calling
-collect calls
-principal pulling me out of class to go get my shotgun and beer cooler out of my truck because drug dogs were coming, then sending me to clean his out for the same reason
-deer hunting not being a pecker measuring contest

Sent from my motorola one 5G UW using Tapatalk


----------



## Drew123456 (Apr 27, 2020)

Paper Straws that fell to bits ( oh wait there back) paper grocery bags that fell to bits ( oh **** there back aswell) fossil fuel power stations providing cheap electricity ( now we have clean renewable power) that has fossil fuel generators. Going Camping for a holiday ( nope that's back too) all you can do is laugh at this modern world where's my flying car and Zombies


----------



## badguybuster (May 15, 2012)

I remember EVERY guy and some girls in my high school bring their bows on the school bus the week before deer season to get in some practice after lunch. 

There is still a functional pay phone in the town near where we trout fish.

Bag phones!

Taking the house phone off the hook when you didnt want to talk to anyone.

When you got drunk and fought with the cops you didnt go to jail, you got your ass kicked.

Drag racing down the Enterprise stretch while the cops blocked traffic or raced.

Riding our horses to the bus stop (3 miles away) and leaving them in the yard of the man who lived there (RIP Dean Fortney).


----------



## rob-c (Mar 9, 2010)

When we first got cable and you had to push the buttons on the box to change channels . Then realizing on certain scrambled channels you could barely make out the boobs......


----------



## nightvision (Aug 30, 2011)

rob-c said:


> When we first got cable and you had to push the buttons on the box to change channels . Then realizing on certain scrambled channels you could barely make out the boobs......


My goodness at how many scrambled channels I tried to watch Thinking if I got closer, I could see the boobies better.


----------



## Wyonative (Oct 12, 2020)

Riding with grandpa to the drive up window at the liquor store, always got a free sucker, grandpa got a 6 pack of bud tallboys and back home in time to watch hee-haa


----------



## Mohican (Feb 7, 2003)

Getting a paddling at school. Flushing the toilet to scald the person taking a shower, usually my sister. Selling sweet corn for 50 cents a dozen or 3 dozen for a dollar to pay for school clothes. Building treestands with wood I found laying around on the farm. Standing on the front seat of the car between mom and dad. Mom would put out her arm to keep me from falling when slowing down.


----------



## Major Pain (Oct 19, 2012)

Coke in 16oz glass bottles in a case. 

Riding in the truck bed after a ball game to get ice cream.

Life before trail camera’s.


----------



## Methodman (Feb 15, 2015)

OK.. We all realize MOST of those are better now right??? lol

Another vote for the floor dimmer switch. Why did that go away? 
Scooping a gallon of milk from the bulk tank on the farm. Whole Raw milk. 
When we wanted butter or cheese, the guy that hauled milk delivered it from the dairy.
Meeting up to play ball without coaches, uniforms, leagues, or weekly travel schedules
3 free channels and there was something actually worth watching, vs 315 channels and most of it sucks. 
I miss when a guy shot a buck during gun season and didnt have to close his tailgate for fear he would get yelled at by trophy hunters

The whole QDM vs JUST hunting is a big one for me. I get the value, I do. But it used to be hunting deer was a fun community thing. People shared stories about the big buck they saw. No one had big money leases. If you got a buck opening day, any buck- you were happy and so was your buddy- happy for you. We did drives with the whole neighborhood, on each others land when things got slow. Now- it all "MY DEER MY DEER!" secrecy. stealing cameras. hiding your buck if you think its too little. No one knows how to butcher nor do they care to. Its a bill to deal with after your trophy is down. 

Other things I miss
When labs didnt point
When pointing dogs did!
Getting a key cut for your truck was a 5 dollar venture at the hardware store , not 150 at the dealer.
When the highlight of the day was playing cards on the bus after school( Not sitting with our head burned in a phone)
When cell phones were just that. phones. And they didnt cost more than my best rifle.


----------



## Methodman (Feb 15, 2015)

I also miss when cops teachers and parents were respected, and feared juuuust a little bit.


----------



## 962163 (Feb 17, 2021)

Did everyone have a local owned general store where if your dad had good rep. You could get a pop on his bill, and there was a snuff cutting ring, and a pop bottle opener nailed to the counter? 
Never had a television in our house. 
Or a computer


----------



## CaptPete (Nov 27, 2004)

Stopping at the gas station and getting a $1's worth of gas....$5's worth if you were going out of town.
Getting sent to Principles office in school and paddling when you got home.
Getting in a fight at school and being friends again the next day.


----------



## mscott327 (Nov 21, 2019)

knowing how to drive a manual transmission with 4 on the floor or three on the column.
writing in cursive
do math without a calculator 
tell time on a clock that has hands


----------



## ChubbyMinnow (Nov 15, 2020)

Screw in tree steps for afternoon hunt on public land with a loc on stand with a chain

Pfeiffer beer in returnable bottle cases.

Nuetral drpos in my 74 rustbucket firebird

whoopin $h.....ties on the lake in a full size solid green station wagon. And thinking it was cool!


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

Methodman said:


> -deer hunting not being a pecker measuring contest
> Sent from my motorola one 5G UW using Tapatalk


*YES!*



Methodman said:


> The whole QDM vs JUST hunting is a big one for me. I get the value, I do. But it used to be hunting deer was a fun community thing. People shared stories about the big buck they saw. No one had big money leases. If you got a buck opening day, any buck- you were happy and so was your buddy- happy for you. We did drives with the whole neighborhood, on each others land when things got slow. Now- it all "MY DEER MY DEER!" secrecy. stealing cameras. hiding your buck if you think its too little. No one knows how to butcher nor do they care to. Its a bill to deal with after your trophy is down.


I agree. I expressed on these boards a few years ago what I felt was wrong with hunting today. Some got it. Others blamed me. Too much have and have nots. Too much of a game for the monied. Too much encouragement to make deer hunting a 24x7x365 obsession (nothing should ever be that). Too much Lakoskys/Kiskys. Too much QDM. Too much horn porn. Too much judgement.

Not enough appreciation for being out in the woods with your buddies or enjoyment of the simple satisfaction of legally taking a game animal. Not enough taking a break from the hunt to help a lucky stranger drag his deer back to the car. Not enough rabbit hunting between the morning duck hunt and the evening treestand sit. Not enough sharing a rainy day at deer camp laughing with your friends.


----------



## dickeybob (Aug 29, 2016)

Standing on a limb to bow hunt
Crawlers were 2 cents apiece and people sold them from home
Micro waves just came out
Land wasn't posted
Remember a 16 oz pepsi and a pack of marb's for under a dollar
Military camo was the only camo


----------



## Donniewholikesbowling (Oct 5, 2020)

automan26 said:


> As time marches on things change and some things that were once such a normal part of life seem to have slipped away without anyone even taking notice. Think back to when you were a kid. What things can you remember that have totally passed from conscious memory? Here's a few I can recall...
> 
> Dialing the phone to get the correct time.
> 
> ...


Soda in glass bottles with foam labels and fast food that was in containers that kept it hot for hours.
Being a kid in the 80s and a teen in the 90s was great looking back.


----------



## dickeybob (Aug 29, 2016)

A couple bails of hay and a paper plate for a target
Bread bags in my boots to keep dry
Everything was either cotton or wool


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

Roll-up windows
New cars with neither power steering or air conditioning. 
Kids sleeping on the flat ledge under the rear window, behind the back seat of the car.
The driveshaft hump down the middle of the car floor.
Door-to-door Fuller Brush salesmen
Taking your car in to get the front wheel bearings packed.
Bazooka bubble gum comic strip.
Buying breakfast cereal for the free toy inside.
99% of mothers did not have jobs outside the home.

Automan


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Under 40? LOL Most of these things don't apply if you're under 60. ha, ha.

Don't look now fellas but there are some 40+ Millennials out there.


----------



## Daddymac (Oct 27, 2014)

You could buy guns at places like Sears, JC Penney, Woolworth, OTASCO, and Western Auto.


----------



## Arcus Venator (Dec 19, 2008)

Rear facing seat in the back of a station wagon.
Having to hold in the button on a car door handle so the door would stay locked.
Actually needing to use a key to unlock the door or open the trunk.
Getting out of the car to lift the garage door so you could pull in.
Bottle/can opener - was straight on one end for opening bottle and pointed on the other end for punching holes in the top of cans.
Bicycles with banana seats.


----------



## dickeybob (Aug 29, 2016)

Major Pain said:


> Coke in 16oz glass bottles in a case.
> 
> Riding in the truck bed after a ball game to get ice cream.
> 
> Life before trail camera’s.


Used the thread across the trail timer gizzmos


----------



## dickeybob (Aug 29, 2016)

Use the sun or have a compass to keep your bearings
Hot seats
I think with todays materials people just don't move as much , the old days everyone was cold and would push deer


----------



## Recurveaholic77 (Feb 11, 2019)

Back when all you needed to work on vehicles was wrenches and sockets or homemade tools for that one nut you couldn't quite get to with a regular wrench and not a computer and a programming degree just to tell you what's wrong. Walking in the local store where all the elderly men hang out to find out where the fish are biting or any other thing that happens in the community!


----------



## sdmc530 (Oct 28, 2019)

Although I am over 40, I very close to 40. 
Things I miss is going to the C-store and getting a cookie and a bottle of coke for $.99. That was legit. 

I Very much miss the times of waking to school. now that I have a son who I won't let out of my sight to walk the 1/2 mile to school. I walked to school when I was a kid from 6 years old and on the 1/4 mile in my home town. I wouldn't dare do it now….no chance in heck!


----------



## Methodman (Feb 15, 2015)

Daddymac said:


> You could buy guns at places like Sears, JC Penney, Woolworth, OTASCO, and Western Auto.


My
first deer rifle was bought a tavern. You could register your deer, but a rifle, have a beer, and get a sandwich(as long as you like summer sausage- thats the only option)

The place still exists. Grandfathered in as a tavern with an FFL. Pretty sure no one has ever been harmed by a gun in there.


----------



## sdmc530 (Oct 28, 2019)

I still have my coast to coast hardware store shotgun for MN slug hunting. Great gun, "master mag" made by savage. Oh man I was so jacked to get that gun when I was a kid.


----------



## My Two Cents (Jun 26, 2019)

Green Stamps. Phones actually attached to a wall and you could only go as far as the cord. Drinking from a hose seems to be lost these days too. On nice days we can drive for hours and never see a kid playing outside. When I was a kid we were outside from sun up to long past sundown.


----------



## dickeybob (Aug 29, 2016)

Union suits with the trap door in the back
No carts or sleds for dragging a deer
No head lamps


----------



## Methodman (Feb 15, 2015)

dickeybob said:


> Union suits with the trap door in the back
> No carts or sleds for dragging a deer
> No head lamps


My buddies grandpa wore a union suit for gun season. He asked his son- "will you pin my back tag on my coveralls (while he was wearing them) ?" He piined it through his covveralls....his shirt, his long undereear top...and the union suit. Ol Boy walked in the barn about 10 AM. Asked my dad for a roll of paper towel and hose...... He had to crap after he shot a buck. Whole thing was pinned together. Couldnt get it off. Full pants. one of the many deer season legends that just dont get built today it seems.


----------



## Methodman (Feb 15, 2015)

And yes. I miss back tags. I'll pay extra, lets just bring back the tag!


----------



## CaptPete (Nov 27, 2004)

sdmc530 said:


> I still have my coast to coast hardware store shotgun for MN slug hunting. Great gun, "master mag" made by savage. Oh man I was so jacked to get that gun when I was a kid.


I still have mine also except it's Mossberg 500.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

sdmc530 said:


> Although I am over 40, I very close to 40.
> Things I miss is going to the C-store and getting a cookie and a bottle of coke for $.99. That was legit.
> 
> I Very much miss the times of waking to school. now that I have a son who I won't let out of my sight to walk the 1/2 mile to school. I walked to school when I was a kid from 6 years old and on the 1/4 mile in my home town. I wouldn't dare do it now….no chance in heck!


I live in a small town and drive through another small town 2x/day to go to work. I still see kids - some very young - riding their bikes and walking to school. It's nice to see.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

dickeybob said:


> Union suits with the trap door in the back
> No carts or sleds for dragging a deer
> No head lamps


After I learned the gutless method of quartering a deer, I wish I had know how to do that 40 years ago. LOL I'll never, ever, drag another deer so long as I live.


----------



## VMS (Jan 27, 2008)

Hmmm... Might as well state my age to keep things in some perspective for timeframe... Born 1971

When the car had one key to unlock and one to start it
Where you were stuck next to the rotary phone because the cord was only 3 feet long
Cordura Pants 
An electric razor could actually cut you and send you to the ER (Ask me how I know...)
Cigarette vending machines
When UHF Dial needed the extra antenna and everyone was so excited for a new channel
Taking brake rotors in MULTIPLE times to be resurfaced and reused
Thin white wall tires
Iron on Patches on jeans because you wore through them
A big boat was 16 feet with 4 bench seats and a 25hp motor
your first compound bow was made of wood and didn't need a cable guard (Browning Nomad)
Diesel exhaust actually smelled alright...
Semi Truck Races on a Race Track (Think the beginning of smokey and the bandit)
Getting a BB gun was the best christmas gift in the world
A Honda Big Red was a big deal 
writing letters was how you spoke with someone to save money because long distance calls were expensive
A tree stand was built by either cutting small trees down and nailing pieces up in a 3 trunk tree
Hunting shows didn't exist
The only rain gear was the olive green rubber suit and if you wore it alot, had a strip of duct tape in the crotch.
Bias ply tires on a vehicle...not just trailers
parents had to come in at night to turn off your radio you fell asleep to.
Target stores actually sold guns and you could browse the JC Penny Catalog for guns as well as Sears
Woolworth Stores with the cafe in the rear
Waving at the guy riding in the Caboose at the back end of a train.

I'm a teacher so things I remember from school when I was young...
Copies were made on a "ditto machine" and the copies were always a purple ink-type of some sort
Old calculators before LCD screens.
book covers were required and the best ones were made from heavy grocery bags.
You were jealous of the kid who had the 64 pack of Crayola Crayons with the sharpener on the back as compared to your box of 12


----------



## sgvolfan (Dec 28, 2014)

Burma shave signs. Have Gun Will Travel, The Rifleman.
Remember peeling the cork off of soft drink lids to see if you had a winning poker card? Kick soft drink. I remember when Mountain Dew first came out. 
I have 3 A&W mugs.....


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Realizing you're closer to the next year you were born than the year you were born... LOL


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

dickeybob said:


> Use the sun or have a compass to keep your bearings
> Hot seats
> I think with todays materials people just don't move as much , the old days everyone was cold and would push deer


It is seldom very cold in hunting season anymore. At least here in Pennsylvania. In rifle season it typically warms up into the 50s or higher during the day. That used to be October.


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

dickeybob said:


> Union suits with the trap door in the back
> No carts or sleds for dragging a deer
> No head lamps


Mini-maglights. Gauranteed to blow the bulb five minutes in to the first cold morning walk. And then you had to fish that little bulb out of the screw cap and try to get it into the socket . . . in the dark. With frozen fingers.


----------



## dickeybob (Aug 29, 2016)

Mr. October said:


> It is seldom very cold in hunting season anymore. At least here in Pennsylvania. In rifle season it typically warms up into the 50s or higher during the day. That used to be October.


Noticed this too , seems like we always got our first frost in early Sept. , now might only get one before Nov..


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

dickeybob said:


> Noticed this too , seems like we always got our first frost in early Sept. , now might only get one before Nov..


I've been saying the calendar is off by a month for many years now. We get October weather in November, and March weather in April nowdays - or so it seems since I was a kid.

I remember freezing in my bow stand plenty of times as a teen. Nowdays I'm sweating in my bow stand all the time. I really don't like it.


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

limbwalker said:


> I've been saying the calendar is off by a month for many years now. We get October weather in November, and March weather in April nowdays - or so it seems since I was a kid.
> 
> I remember freezing in my bow stand plenty of times as a teen. Nowdays I'm sweating in my bow stand all the time. I really don't like it.


I grew up on the edge of a giant marsh in South Jersey. I was recently going through old photos and we legitimately ice skated from early to Mid December through the end of February. The same marsh doesn't even freeze now.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Mr. October said:


> I grew up on the edge of a giant marsh in South Jersey. I was recently going through old photos and we legitimately ice skated from early to Mid December through the end of February. The same marsh doesn't even freeze now.


Yup, and we now have southern species of wildlife in northern states. Before I left Illinois in 2008, they were reporting Armadillos. When I was a kid, White-winged dove couldn't be found North of San Antonio and even then very rarely. They now have White-winged dove in Oklahoma. Same with Crested caracara and White-tailed hawks. 

Things are changin' for sure.


----------



## VMS (Jan 27, 2008)

Could say the same thing up here in MN as well... Maybe not to the extent of armadillos, but we are seeing more opossums up on the side of the road than we have in past years. 

I have not been in the extreme northern MN region during deer hunting for years, but I would not be surprised if Canadian Jays no longer are in MN as well... They were always somewhat reliable swooping from tree to tree ahead of a deer coming through...


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

TV stations shut down at midnight.
Going with dad to the drug store to get a tube so he could go home and fix the TV.

X-ray machines in the shoe store so you could see how well your shoes fit. (It's a wonder I still have two feet left.)

Automan


----------



## MATP38/4500 (Mar 11, 2012)

Gas tank fill necks behind rear license plate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

Every Thursday nite the paperboy came to collect.

Wearing bluejeans with a 5" cuff for growing room.

45 RPM records with the big hole in the center. 

Playing kick the can with every kid in the neighborhood till midnight.

Automan


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

automan26 said:


> Every Thursday nite the paperboy came to collect.
> 
> Wearing bluejeans with a 5" cuff for growing room.
> 
> ...


Somewhere recently I found a couple of the little plastic doo dads you inserted to play them on the smaller spindle.


----------



## dickeybob (Aug 29, 2016)

Remember Bell Bottoms , Platform shoes and silk shirts , damn thought we looked good !


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

The TV repairman would come to your house and fix your set right there in the livingroom. Sometimes, he had to take it back to the shop which often meant that with the only TV in the house gone for a week, the evenings were long and boring. 

Automan


----------



## dickeybob (Aug 29, 2016)

Used to have to goto the movies to see the movie.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

I'M DK said:


> Spending all day at the movie theater on matinee day.
> Two movies and cartoons played continuously all afternoon.
> 
> DK


It got you out of the house so the parents could have some "quality" time without worrying that one of the kids might interrupt.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

BB gun battles (Nobody ever lost an eye)
Collecting cans and newspapers for the war effort
Model airplane kits of balsa wood and tissue paper
Grocer kept a book with your charges in it that Dad settled up on Saturday
Playing Ditch on bikes till dark when mom or dad called you home
Sneaking out behind the garage to smoke that first cigarette


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

Playing outside every nice day of the summer.....going home for lunch....playing outside until dinner.....back outside until dark

Walking home from school in the winter, changing clothes and getting my ice skates.....then retracing my steps back to school to skate on the flooded ball field until dinner time

Putting in a milk order in grade school where older kids delivered white or chocolate milk during morning recess

Saturday morning cartoons like Bugs Bunny, Johnny Quest and the Flintstones.....including the Three Stooges without disclaimer warnings ....we knew better than to do such things...it was make believe

Credit card machines where the numbers were impressed into multi-sectioned forms.....the customer got one and the store kept one as their record. (I was a worker...didn't have a credit card)

Small appliance repair shops for vacuum cleaners and TV's instead of everything being disposable

Having a long extension cord and old hair dryer from my sister at the ready in case my old Chevy didn't want to start on a damp morning....blowing hot air on the distributor often did the trick


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

Do you remember the little bright dot that lingered in the center of the picture tube when you turned TV off for the nite?

Automan


----------



## dsp52 (Apr 2, 2021)

Glass milk bottles on the porch

Only three or four over the air TV stations using our roof-top antenna

Dialing information on the phone to get a phone number

Using my clamp-on roller skates out on the sidewalks

Buying my first Schwinn 10-speed with money I had earned

Cutting mistletoe out of trees when I was eight years old to take home, bag up in baggies with red bows, and sell door to door to the neighbors at Christmas time for 50 cents a bag to earn money 

Riding my bike to the store to pick up something for my mom because she was taking care of the younger kids, and we only had one car that Dad took to work

Hearing the Beatles for the first time when my friend brought his little, small, portable record player over to my house, and he played the 45, "I Want to Hold Your Hand" & "I Saw Her Standing There"


----------



## Johnboy60 (Mar 17, 2021)

Mom gave us a dime to go down to corner store to get a bottle of coke. Drank coke outside of store then returned bottle for 2 cents and immediately bought two pieces of Bazooka Joe bubble gum for the road.

Kids everywhere playing outside. All day long. Only came home to eat.

Walking to school with friends. Mom would give us a ride if it was raining hard.

Life was good. Love this thread!


----------



## Johnboy60 (Mar 17, 2021)

dickeybob said:


> Remember Bell Bottoms , Platform shoes and silk shirts , damn thought we looked good !


Saturday Night Fever


----------



## Johnboy60 (Mar 17, 2021)

Crap. This is an old thread.


----------



## CarbonTerry (Jan 8, 2003)

Three movies for a dime on Wednesday night at the local theater (The Esquire)!!!!
Taking out the ashes/clinkers every day.
Stealing coal from the coal yard late at night because we didn't have any money.
Riding the bus to go to the doctor.
Patches on the knees of brand new jeans.


----------



## Johnboy60 (Mar 17, 2021)

The Nuns at Catholic grade school. No attention deficit was allowed.

Pushing stuck cars in the winter.

Boy Scout camp.

Picking blueberries so Mom would make us muffins.

The fresh veggies from Dad’s garden.


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

If you turned TV on too early in the morning all you saw was a test pattern. 

Each morning and each night the TV station signed on and off with the National anthum.

Automan


----------



## Johnboy60 (Mar 17, 2021)

Those little green rubber hunting boots with real “thin” sulation. Feet froze in deer season.

Adults were Mr. and Mrs. Respect your elders

Grandmas house for Sunday dinner

Watching the Wizard of Oz once a year on TV


----------



## dunadan (Jun 29, 2016)

Fizzies ( root beer, of course)... green stamps... going with Dad to test the TV tubes on the tester at the hardware store...
PF Flyers...skate keys...Howard Hill short features at the movies...wow...


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

How many of you remember what this common little piece of plastic was used for?

Automan


----------



## Konk (Aug 4, 2016)

Getting together with the neighborhood kids to play baseball and sometimes having ghost runners when not enough kids showed up to play.
Bailing hay
Riding your bike all over a small town playing tag.
Gone playing all day all over town, but you better be home when the street lights came on.
Making a fishing pole out of a wooden broom handle, using two nails to wrap the black braided fishing line around and a small eye screw at the end.
Playing kick the can after dark.


----------



## Konk (Aug 4, 2016)

Bought my first wood arrow for a nickel.
My firs bow was made from a willow branch and string.


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

The Holy Grail of finds was running across an old car tire inner tube. Every kid in the neighborhood descended on that thing with mom's best scissors and soon every kid for blocks around had a slingshot. No windows ever got broken and no one ever got shot (kids were actually responsible back then) but we had fun for days sling rocks and talking smack about who built the best one. Tubeless tires out a stop to all that.

Automan


----------



## horsehands (Jul 25, 2012)

Wooden rocking horses. Swinging through the woods on grapevines. Building damns in the creek for swimming holes. Making down hill cars out of trash pile parts. Shooting my uncles bull in the nads with a bb gun. Sunday cow pasture ball. Chasing rabbits in grain fields being combined. Smoking corn stalks (yuk). Riding your pony with a twine string and old baby blanket (no money, no saddle). Most of all, a azz whooping lasted for days.


----------



## dougmax (Jul 23, 2009)

Saying the Pledge of Allegiance in home room every morning and life before cell phones.


----------



## dickeybob (Aug 29, 2016)

Trimming after mowing with hand clippers.


----------



## KitsapDan (Apr 25, 2021)

I remember in grade school, maybe 3rd grade, when a hot dog, fries & a coke was .53 cents, and then the price increased to… .58 cents!

Riding my Stingray with playing cards making noise on the spokes. Being able to ride same bike as a wheelie for literally miles on end.

being a latchkey kid by 2nd grade, and having the freedom to come home, grab a snack, and go out to play with friends until dinner.

wooden telephone booths

penny candy.

having 4 “major” TV stations in a major US city.

the 70’s gas crisis.

when cars went from 10.x/1 compression to 8.x/1 compression and pollution controls came into Vogue.

milk at school in 1/2 pint containers for 5 cents.

the smell of fresh mimeograph pages!!!

waiting all year for Christmas to get more HO trains cars & track.

Ray Rayner Show with Bugs Bunny cartoons. Also Captain Kangaroo. And Charlie Chan movies (how politically incorrect)!

Soul Train and American Bandstand

Singers and songs that were not all auto tuned. With real musicians, not computer tracks.


----------



## Yankee1938 (Jun 8, 2021)

leaving the school parking lot to get in a quick hunt across teh street and coming Back to play football that evening…and no one thinking it was strange that you had a shotgun in the pickup and some rabbits in teh cool we—no one Calle the cops out of fear


----------



## mamba/ny (Mar 11, 2012)

Mid sixty for me and this thread really brings back memories.
TV repairman coming to your house
Doctor making house calls/actually coming to your house
Parents getting together to play cards with friends or relatives
Never liked the floorboard highbeam switch.I was in the middle of nowhere one night when I hit it and all my lights went out.Luckily for me someone stopped and drove infront of me till I reached where I was heading,boy was I lucky.
Schoolyard fights were common and no one worried about knifes or guns to settle a problem.


----------



## Since1985Tx (Jan 19, 2021)

*Driving before road range.
* Parking with your girl anywhere you wanted without police checking on you, car jackers, killers sneaking up just because you're there.
*Pizza Hut had tinted windows, separate booths or tables, jukebox, _very dim red lighting or red glass candles at every table...(dark and intimate) 
No worry of robbers or mass murderers coming in._
* Car cigarette lighters were meant for lighting cigarettes and ash trays.
*When cars and trucks had bench seats...get close to your girl with your arm around her while you were driving.
*All cars and trucks came with full size spare tires.
*Before any digital display clocks.
*Clocks in cars was an accessory.
*It was normal for girls and guys to wear bell bottom jeans, guys wearing white shoes, belts and or socks.
*Country and rockers were separated groups in school.
*When the middle finger and the F'word meant ALOT!
*Beer cans had disposable pull tabs that were everywhere along the side of the road and parking lots *&* people made them into hat bands, necklaces, etc.
*Beer joints with wall mounted lighted beer displays with "*moving scenes"*
* English racers (ten speeds) and mountain bikes were not yet out.
Banana seats, raised handle bars, high rear sissy bars, slicks and maybe a three or five speed ruled!!
*Black lights, strobe lights, florescent paint & posters were super cool! _(and smiling around them were as white as your teeth will ever be).
*A hickie on girl meant she had a steady boyfriend and wanted to display it ....OR she was easy..(and wanted to advertise it).
*8-track players under the dash...and/or CB's under the dash...tall CB whip antennas, your CB handle (name). Car trunk mounted V-shaped CB antennas._


----------



## conquestador (Mar 28, 2010)

automan26 said:


> View attachment 7410543
> 
> 
> How many of you remember what this common little piece of plastic was used for?
> ...


Obviously, that was the little goober used to turn the dial on the old phones so you didn't wear the skin off of your fat fingers.


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

conquestador said:


> Obviously, that was the little goober used to turn the dial on the old phones so you didn't wear the skin off of your fat fingers.


Winner, Winner, Chicken Dinner.😁
You've won the grand prize.... A lifetime supply of target holes. LOL

Automan


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

I USED TO GO TO THE CORNER STORE AND TRADE A POP BOTTLE FOR FOUR .22 BULLETS WHILE CARRYING A RIFLE IN THE STORE (AT ABOUT 10 YEARS OLD) NOBODY THOUGHT ANYTHING ABOUT A KID WITH A .22 HUNTING BY HIMSELF.
I USED TO DRIVE MY GRANDFATHERS TRUCK TO TOWN TO BUY GROCERIES WITH MY GRANDFATHER IN THE MIDDLE AND MY GRANDMOTHER RIDING SHOTGUN AT 12 YEARS OLD. GOT PULLED OVER ONCE AND MY GRANDFATHER SAID HE WAS WATCHING ME AND I WAS TALL ENOUGH (52 CHEVY TRUCK WITH 3 ON THE TREE)
I USED TO CARRY A .22 RIFLE TO SCHOOL AND WE WOULD PUT THEM IN THE GUN RACK WITH EVERYBODY ELSES GUNS. NOBODY EVER GOT SHOT (WHITES AND COLORED), WE KNEW HOW TO HANDLE A RIFLE AT 8 YEARS OLD. MOTHER APPRECIATED IT IF I GOT A RABBIT FOR DINNER ON THE WAY HOME.
TEACHER WOULD ASK TO BORROW A STUDENTS KNIFE TO CUT SOMETHING. (NOBODY EVER GOT STABBED)
PEOPLE CARED ABOUT EACH OTHER AND YOU COULD TRUST A STRANGER, BESIDES YOU DIDN'T DARE DO ANYTHING WRONG, EVERYBODY KNEW YOUR PARENTS AND YOU WOULD GET YOUR ASS BEAT.


----------



## Gimli's Ghost (Jun 29, 2021)

A twelve year old bringing his dad's MP40 war trophy to school for show and tell. The janitor checking it to be sure it was unloaded and handing it back to him.
Kids who lived on farms walked to school with a rifle or shotgun over their shoulder to defend against feral dog packs, guns stacked in cloak room till final bell. Coincidentally zero child abductions in the news.

We had a local race track where moonshiners came to show off their souped up shine runner cars. Thunder Road passed through here. Dad bought a recently repainted 53 Ford that ran like a bandit, three deuces under the hood among other things. When he got the oddly jammed trunk lid open he found a huge copper moonshine tank. He sold the tank to his cousin for what he'd paid for the car.
Where the old track was they still have car shows every Sunday during the summer months.


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

picking up the wall phone and listening before you made a call to make sure none of the other families on your road were on the party line.


----------



## Since1985Tx (Jan 19, 2021)

_When you and your mom threw away all the toys you didn't play with any longer..........And now they're worth a small fortune in bad shape and "then some" in good shape!!!
(makes me sick to my stomach)_


----------



## Since1985Tx (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Since1985Tx said:


> View attachment 7430555


Yep. And your dad was bringing home $75 a week. LOL


----------



## Shooter Mike (Oct 27, 2002)

Two car keys- one for the door and one for the ignition. 

Telephone books. 

Encyclopedias. 

Credit card carbon copies from a manual swipe. 

Handwritten letters. 

Motor oil in a cardboard can

Pop top beer cans. 

Generic grocery store “Beer”

A local WonderBread store

Drive In Movies

Cars with carburetors and distributor caps. 

Sunday supper at grandmas 

Paper paychecks you had to take to the bank to cash. 

Paying for things with cash instead of holding up your cellphone to a digital terminal at a store. 

Saturday morning cartoons. 

Mr. Roger’s Neighborhood 


Semper Fi,
Mike
Support American Jobs - Buy American


----------



## DaveHawk (Jul 16, 2009)

sgvolfan said:


> Burma shave signs. Have Gun Will Travel, The Rifleman.
> Remember peeling the cork off of soft drink lids to see if you had a winning poker card? Kick soft drink. I remember when Mountain Dew first came out.
> I have 3 A&W mugs.....


Yep, "Yahoo Mountain Dew" I even got one of those cone shaped felt hats with a little corn cob pipe stuck in it. lol It was all about hillbillies then.


----------



## DaveHawk (Jul 16, 2009)

automan26 said:


> View attachment 7410543
> 
> 
> How many of you remember what this common little piece of plastic was used for?
> ...


Our phone had no dial. You simply picked it up and the girl up at the phone office politely asked "Number Please?" My dads office was 22.


----------



## DaveHawk (Jul 16, 2009)

Putting up small round bales using a hay hook.


----------



## DaveHawk (Jul 16, 2009)

Growing up, our town had a population of 2200. We had a Ford dealership, Chevy dealership, John Deere & Case dealerships, 6 full service gas stations, 2 lumber yards, 3 hardware stores,2 grocery stores, 2 clothing stores, 2 drug stores, a furniture store, a variety store, a teen center, a pool hall, a jewelry store, 3 bars, 2 liquor stores, a dairy queen, and a movie theater among other things. The local paper was printed right up on main street every week.
There was one policeman who drove his own car and if he wanted to stop someone he reached under his seat and grabbed his red light that he put up on the dash.
Today there is a population of 1500. There are a few convenience stores, a dollar store, and a single grocery store. Not much more, however we do have a police force of 15 officers with 5 interceptor cruisers and a K9.


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

Ipana tooth paste
Mighty Mouse
Erector sets
Cartridge pens
Live TV commercials 
Live TV programs
The Beatles live on Ed Sullivan 
RC Cola

Automan


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

rockrollnload said:


> Shotguns in the rear window of every truck in the High School parking lot.


we had a rifle team in school and the range was in the basement of the elementary school. [emoji23]

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

automan26 said:


> I really miss the floor dimmer switch. Taking that away was a big mistake.
> 
> Automan


Till you're setting at a stop with a foot on the clutch and one on the brake and gotta dim them. 
I miss the 3 on the tree tho. 
How about the early TV dishes that looked like NASA equipment?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

automan26 said:


> Roll-up windows
> New cars with neither power steering or air conditioning.
> Kids sleeping on the flat ledge under the rear window, behind the back seat of the car.
> The driveshaft hump down the middle of the car floor.
> ...


That's funny.. I had to get my hubs replaced today and was whining about the days of $5 serviceable bearings. 
I remember teaching my little sister how to drive. I had a '69 GMC pickup with 3spd column shift, no power brakes and manual clutch. Took all she had to push the clutch or the brake [emoji23][emoji1787] 
Can't forget about a manual choke either 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

DaveHawk said:


> Our phone had no dial. You simply picked it up and the girl up at the phone office politely asked "Number Please?" My dads office was 22.


Ours was 111 ring 1 LOL


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Nehi grape. Real prizes in Cracker Jacks. Car dealer showroom windows covered up in anticipation of showing the new models. Blue dot tail light lens. Poodle skirts with saddle oxfords and bobby sox.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Remembering Oldsmobile, Pontiac, Mercury, Edsel, Plymouth, DeSoto, Studebaker, Packard, Nash, and some others I've probably over-looked. (Post war only)


----------



## 1bigdawg (Oct 3, 2021)

A one room school house grades 1-12 there were only 10 of us. 1 teacher taught even grades 1 year odd grades the next but everyone was in the same room. Outhouses and a pot belly stove at the back of the room to keep us warm in the winter. Library was a bookmobile that came around every month.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Bowhunting Wisconsin as a non resident & the Deer tag was $10 & included ALL small game with a bow + a BEAR. Bowhunting Colorado & combo Deer/Elk tag was "I think" $25 then went to $35. No draws.


----------



## Gimli's Ghost (Jun 29, 2021)

Kids that had to walk across miles of wooded wilderness long before dawn to get to school carrying rifles and shotguns to deal with feral dog packs. They'd check their irons with the janitor till the end of the school day. Zero school shootings .


----------



## deleted_myself (Oct 24, 2021)

Ah, the good old days when men were men and ... you know the rest. The world has been like shifting sand beneath our feet and nothing is where it used to be.

Anyone remember ...


Taking all the vacuum tubes out of the TV to take them down to Ace Hardware to test them and see which one(s) were bad?
Playing outside instead of inside with only our thumbs getting any exercise.
Helping out on the farm and learning what real work was. Baling hay.
Everyone owned guns but no one took them to school to shoot others because they felt bullied. In my day, people were bullied but had thick enough skin to deal with it.
Teachers ran schools and kids sat down and shut up unless called upon.
Riding down the road on the tractor tire cover and my parents weren't turned in for child abuse for letting me do so.
Climbing trees and monkey bars and no one insisted I get down because I might fall.
People minded their own damn business.
Mom's home haircuts
New clothes meant hand-me-downs.
Teachers didn't have sex with students.
Marriage was only between one man and one woman. Everything else was ostracized as a perversion of nature that was not good for society or for children to be taught as a normal life choice.
Republicans and Democrats were actually pretty darn close to each other in what is right and wrong. It was easier to find common ground.
People could say controversial things without being canceled, censored by some fascist.


----------



## bowitup30 (Aug 30, 2021)

Calling the operator to tell someone to get off the phone so you could call home.


----------



## Since1985Tx (Jan 19, 2021)

_When your GI-Joe married your sister's_ _Barbie. 








_


----------



## AzrielUtsig (11 mo ago)

I'm 49... and reading this post and responses brought back a LOT of forgotten things from when I was young... er... 

I'm a tech guy, and some of my things are:


Before the Internet, there were BBS's that you had to dial into... 300 Baud Modem was top-notch back then (



)
I bought my FIRST Hard Drive for my Commodore 64. 10MB (which I had to partition into 1.44mb Floppy Slices to work) was $650 (used, over $1500 MSRP, and remember, this was back in the EARLY 1980's)... and I had to mow a LOT of lawns to get this much! ($650 in 1983 is worth $1,819.49 today)
This was a SERIAL PORT External Hard Drive (read: SLOW) - Lt. Kernal Hard Drive — History

My first Intel based PC was an 8086 with 1MB of RAM and a 20MB RLL Hard Drive which they called a "Shoebox" hard drive because that is how big it was - It ran an OS called CPM (pre-DOS)
My first 286 PC has SIP Chips for Memory (search for this, worth it). I had to learn to solder so I could convert cheaper RAM modules to SIP Modules, oh, and no Hard Drive, just Floppies
I remember having to buy a Math Co-Processor for my PC's to do faster higher-end calculations (as was needed for a lot of Games too)
My first Internal Hard Drive was a 250MB IDE Hard Drive and cost me $500
When 56k because a thing, I had 2 modems and 2 phone lines so I could run them in "Shotgun" mode (one modem was incoming, other was outgoing)
I had ISDN - This used to be called "Broadband" back in the day (if I recall, I think I had 256kb/s, but was depending on how far from the co-lo terminal point I was, physically)
I used to pay $20/MONTH for an Internet Email Address (this was even before AOL)
Email servers (good ones) used to dial into the "Email Exchanges" anywhere from 2 to 6 times a day depending on the service provider
This was the only times that emails were sent/received, it was not "Always On" like today
To check your email, you had to dial into your service provider and get it, but people knew when they dialed into the exchanges, so it got REALLY busy unless they had a LOT of phone lines to support incoming calls (and most had maybe 5 at most, so only 5 people at a time could get emails, normally just ONE).
You had to dial-in, get your emails, hang-up, write your responses and then dial back in to send and wait, sometimes, it was faster to send a letter via Postage

My first cell phone was one of those "Brick" phones. Cost my company $2.00/minute to use. The phone had about 30 minutes of talk time on the battery
The FIRST time I installed Windows 95 on my PC, it took 25 3.5" Floppies to do it and took 5 hours...
I spent $400 on my first CD-ROM drive (with external Sound Card and Speakers) so I never had to install an OS again from Floppies... ugh... 
I have my Internet Explorer 4 Beta Tester Commemorative CD/Plaque that Microsoft sent me for being a tester
The first version of Microsoft Windows I ever used was Windows 1.1 for MS-DOS
I am sure I can come up with load more... LOL!


----------



## Joeabowhunter (Nov 21, 2009)

OMG this thread is fantastic! At 53 yrs old I can remember almost everything posted. 
-kids walking down the road with a gun was normal and not scary
-playing outside and getting all the kids in the neighbourhood to play baseball, football, basketball, hockey....
-first mini bike Honda Z50 - rode that year round and often with a pellet gun slung over my shoulder to get to the bush and go hunting...
-picking up empty pop bottles on the way to the corner store to exchange for candy and buying cigarettes for parents at the same time.
-shovelling snow or cutting grass to make money.
-Encyclopedia salesmen


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

"Encyclopedia Salesman" I remember those guys. I remember when we got our first set. We were amazed at all the facts contained in those books. Now they're only good for the bottom of a birdcage. 

Automan


----------



## Lakeshirt (10 mo ago)

Waiting for the Sunday paper so you could get their tv guide for the week.
Turning the knob on the tv. (with a pair of pliers next to it because the knob broke)
Nerf football was the greatest invention ever to me and the kids in the neighborhood.
Mom saving S&H green stamps.
Dad driving me somewhere with a brown paper bag containing a Coors tall boy. Probably had a small bottle of whiskey under the seat too.
And the best... Tastee Freeze cheeseburgers.


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

I love those!!!! Some of them took me way back to the good old days. ThanX

Automan


----------



## luke308 (Nov 12, 2020)

your mailman you knew by name and he delievered your mail year after year, wore a uniform and was clean cut. with the round hat and badge.. now days your mail carrier changes every week and looks like something the cat dragged in


----------



## luke308 (Nov 12, 2020)

luke308 said:


> your mailman you knew by name and he delievered your mail year after year, wore a uniform and was clean cut. with the round hat and badge.. now days your mail carrier changes every week and looks like something the cat dragged in


this is when having a federal goverment job like this used to mean something, you took pride in it, had good benefits and a retirement, now these jobs have become farmed out ,you drive your own car ,no retirement and very little benefits and dont care about job pride, and end up with a half a## 401k at 65 years old


----------



## Hikari (May 15, 2021)

deleted_myself said:


> People could say controversial things without being canceled, censored by some fascist.


Nope, that was a thing in the past...some things never change

Instant film that took a minute to develop
Enlargements and darkrooms
Slide shows that used slides and slide projectors.
Asparagus available only in the spring
Only one kind of coke
Stores closed on a Sunday
Wheelchair inaccessible buildings
Corporal punishment at school
Segregated communities

Nostalgia isn't what it used to be...


----------



## AzrielUtsig (11 mo ago)

Hikari said:


> Nope, that was a thing in the past...some things never change
> 
> Instant film that took a minute to develop
> Enlargements and darkrooms
> ...


I live in Southern Utah, Sunday's are DEAD for stores/restaurants here. Except for the Big Chains, nothing is open, so it's pretty dead here.


----------



## DaveHawk (Jul 16, 2009)

Our high school shop teacher taught us shop safety by showing us what would happen if: You dropped some molten aluminum on the concrete floor, you dropped a piece of wood on a running table saw, you ran a wood lathe wearing a neck tie. He would offer us a dip from his Skoal can just to watch us turn green. We cast brass cannons, machined them out, then went out back and fired them !


----------



## Pwesterfield (Jun 10, 2021)

Actualy dialing a phone, that was atached to the wall
A good barber shop with the hangers around


----------



## Willis Hiatt (Jul 29, 2015)

Juke boxes in the booth at the local greasy spoon. Buying stuff on credit at the local sporting goods store and paying them whatever you could afford once a week


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

Willis Hiatt said:


> Juke boxes in the booth at the local greasy spoon. Buying stuff on credit at the local sporting goods store and paying them whatever you could afford once a week


WOW... That's a great trip back. When I was a kid I bought a new bike for $40 and paid it off at $1.00 a week from the profits I made on my paper route.

Automan


----------



## CASHMONEY (Oct 12, 2006)

A 400hp jukebox for under $3500
Skilled trades that were actually skilled 
The local football team showing up on the porch every Sat AM selling donuts


----------



## BarBBar (Jun 23, 2012)

Silver dollars, 50 cent pieces, quarters and mercury dimes, black and white TVs with Indian test patterns after midnight, nuclear raid drills at school.


----------

